# Need help for everday wear (help to conceal stomach)



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

So I've got a bit of pudge stomach.

I need some ideas for everyday looks so I can get myself out of these T-Shirts!
I am losing weight but not at a fast rate. Which is good thing, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what are some good looks that can make me feel sexy but not overdressed. I work from home so I am not worried about office wear. The more comfortable the better!


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

v neck sweaters in darker colors tend to be slimming... i love dk purple...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 25, 2005)

I love wearing a classy top with black pants..not jeans though..dress pants.usually I wear a cute top and a pair of dress pants and I get TONS of compliments.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

black pants are great if u wanna look thin... forgot about that!!! and as much as u did say comfortable... heels just sweep away the pounds and make ppl look tons thinner


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_black pants are great if u wanna look thin... forgot about that!!! and as much as u did say comfortable... heels just sweep away the pounds and make ppl look tons thinner_

 

Me in heels everyday!  Oh no! I am sneakers gal! lol

For daily wear I usually slip on a T-shirt and jeans. I am lucky if I even put on sneakers. I often put on flip flops. I don't really get out much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I take my son to school, pick him up and if I am lucky I will get to go out to the store!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My jobs keep me very busy at home. Often times I will be cleaning the house and working at the same time. Oh the joys! 

I like the idea of a V-neck. Maybe with the some black jeans. I need to find some nice slimming jeans. I am hourglass shaped so it is very hard for me to find jeans that fit my butt and my waits. Plus I am short!


Where do you all usually shop at for casual clothes?  
I am so stuck in my ways that I just can't break myself from Old Navy.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

I do old navy and like marshalls or tj max and stuff like that... cuz they get a variety of different brands. im kinda in the same as u... i got big hips (damn hispanics n their big hips... lol) and a smaller waste so its harder for me to find jeans that fit right also. i recently bought a pair of aeropoostale jeans that fit like a dream... perfect!!! i was soo please that i went back to the outlet and bought like 3 more of the same cut jeans (in different shades though LOL) cuz they fit so great. they are stretch and i swear they are cut for people with some junk in their trunk!!! but they are also for tell people (i think) cuz they fit super long and i probably have to hem them all... how tall are you?


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 25, 2005)

Well-cut blazers/button up shirts. As long as they FIT they'll be long enough and look really good. Plus, you can unbutton them to show off a better asset!


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Well-cut blazers/button up shirts. As long as they FIT they'll be long enough and look really good. Plus, you can unbutton them to show off a better asset!_

 
that is very true... blazers hide what u want to hide and show what u want to show... and they can be dressed down... and they are super stylish nowadays...


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I do old navy and like marshalls or tj max and stuff like that... cuz they get a variety of different brands. im kinda in the same as u... i got big hips (damn hispanics n their big hips... lol) and a smaller waste so its harder for me to find jeans that fit right also. i recently bought a pair of aeropoostale jeans that fit like a dream... perfect!!! i was soo please that i went back to the outlet and bought like 3 more of the same cut jeans (in different shades though LOL) cuz they fit so great. they are stretch and i swear they are cut for people with some junk in their trunk!!! but they are also for tell people (i think) cuz they fit super long and i probably have to hem them all... how tall are you?_

 

I am going to have to check those pants out!! I love stretch jeans!!

I am 5'1 3/4". Yes the 3/4 counts!  My brother who is 6'4" laughs at me because I count the 3/4" but I blame him for stealing my height!


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Well-cut blazers/button up shirts. As long as they FIT they'll be long enough and look really good. Plus, you can unbutton them to show off a better asset!_

 

Strange you mention blazers. I have thought about buying a few. I thought it would be a great look to toss on a simple shirt and a cute blazer.  Oh yes, mama has some "assets" to show off and hubby has been complaining that I don't show them as much as I did in my early twenties.

I am going to have to check a few out.I'll probably have to get them tailored but I'll do anything to get out of this T-shirt slump.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 25, 2005)

If you're looking for nice shirts to conceal your stomach, get something with roushing (not sure if I spelled it right). The bunching of fabric around the waist conceals anything you may be self-conscious of. Also, wearing jeans with a higher waist eliminate love handels, as opposed to low rise which allows them to spill out. HTH!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with ruby_soho. You could also opt for wearing a nice jean jacket over a nice button up shirt with some khakis for an everyday look. The jean jacket with cover up love handles. Or a simple blazer with some jeans works really well at covering up the stomach too. Try to aim for blazers that have two buttons so it creates an hour-glass waist line. Three button blazers I think give people (esp. women) no shape really.


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks I will keep all those ideas fresh in my mind for when I do my fall shopping!!!


Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

My husband always says that button down shirts are the most flattering on me, and I also have a pudge


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_So I've got a bit of pudge stomach._

 
Look for wrap-tops, and anything that has more detail around the bust area (like empire) those can be very flattering. I agree on the V-Neck too.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Look for wrap-tops, and anything that has more detail around the bust area (like empire) those can be very flattering. I agree on the V-Neck too._

 
I was just going to say that, empire waist shirts. Also, a-line or loose fitting tunics, like Indian style would work. I'm a jeans gal with a budha belly and I've found that no pair of jeans I own (and I own alot) hide my pooch, but when I wear khakis or cotton pants they are more giving. Even stretch jeans don't give as much as i'd like. Also, a while ago I saw an episode on some show on the style network. It suggested getting a nice pair of workout pants in black, like the ones with a nice wide waist band and boot or flare legs (no elastic) in a heavy fabric and wearing them as dress pants. Now, I've tried this, and not only is it comfortable, but it looks great. People always ask me what kind of pants I have on and when I say old navy sweats their mouths drop!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Watch TLC's What Not To Wear tonight at 8 & 9, Stacy & Clinton always have the best advise! (outside of Style Network that is)
or just check out this link:
http://tlc.discovery.com/fansites/wh...ck=tlc_leftnav


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

stay away from garments that have horizontal lines in them because they'll just emphasize how wide a person is


----------

